# NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Follow any methods? Try to improvise? Feel anxious? feel confident?

Im very curious about how the NTs handle public speaking, extroverts over introverts, introverts over extroverts or doesnt matter?, did you need some experience at this or you had a natural ability?, do you like to "plan your arguments" or improvise over the idea that you know?.

Which is your path to make a good presentation?, i have a lot of questions lol, but the primary question is:

NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to know my topic pretty well to not experience anxiety.


----------



## OhReally (Nov 28, 2010)

If it means anything I had "Strong oral presentation skills" listed as a strength on my report card. I make it up as I go along. Try to stay focused. Humor when you get in a jam.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I am fantastic at presentations but only if I know the topic well and have done work on the topic.

TBH though, I used to suck at public speaking but because I had 4 years experience tutoring and running classes coming out of highschool, I got really good at it. So I wouldn't really draw too much link between public speaking and personality types. It's all circumstances imo.


----------



## foobar (Sep 22, 2011)

I've always been really good at it. I won a few speech competitions in school.

I almost hyperventilate and die in private everytime, but once I get a few sentences out, I calm down.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I've become good at it with practice.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I kick ASS at public speaking! I love it! It's even give me a satisfactory adrenaline rush. I'm usually confident, and almost always improvise. Planning is what gets me in trouble, because I can never remember what I planned to say in the first place -_- So improv is a must. And then I throw in some lame, spur of the moment jokes to keep my crown entertained.

What were your other questions?


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm good. The only problem I have is dealing with interuptions.

Here are some tips:

You are nervous, experience anxiety, etc because its your FIGHT or FLIGHT response. Blood goes from your head to your extremeties in preparation to RUN. That energy comes in the form of nervous habits. To defeat that, you can do some movements, flexing, pushups, jumping jacks, etc beforehand to get that stored up nervous energy out of you.... or curl/flex your toes while you present (audience can't see your feet but can see your hands). Breathing exercises also helps since it increases bloodflow (to your brain). Or, you can do what I do and pump yourself up mentally to FIGHT instead of FLIGHT haha.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I'm very good at it. Always have been. I've also consciously (and even unconsciously) developed these skills. 

The reasons are:

- I can appear and sound confident even when I'm not; 

- when I'm presenting or discussing something I know well, I speak with enthusiasm that people apparently enjoy; 

- I've been told I have a "presence" and I can keep peoples' attention better than the average person; 

- I have good language skills; 

- While I can be nervous, it never clouds my mind and I can think on the fly and adapt what I'm doing and even respond on the fly, so much so that I prefer to present off an outline rather than read; 

- I'm good at reading the audience or listening to other presenters as I go (as in a debate format) and adapting to the way they're reacting (especially shortening my presentation or going with an alternative point if they're not seeming to be all that receptive); 

- I can be concise and get to the point as quickly as possible so as not to waste the audience's time (or attention span, which is finite); 

- I am conscious of avoiding making my presentation "about me" by avoiding grandiose or flowery language or self-satisfied or cocky body language, and I instead focus on the subject matter; 

- I know how to use pauses and voice inflection to emphasize things, but can do so without overdoing it and appearing too dramatic; 

- I know how to dress in a way that looks good and is therefore respectful to the audience and the setting but is not flashy, again avoiding the appearance of it being "all about me".


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

OhReally said:


> Humor when you get in a jam.


Self-effacing humor, only, just to be safe, and only if you can do it well so that it doesn't sound forced. Also, don't do it too much. It's endearing, but it also has the least risk of offending someone. (For example I crack jokes about myself all the time, so I sound natural doing it, and my red hair is a convenient target.) 

Humor is soooooooo subjective, and unless you are in a group of intimate friends whose humor you know well and share, you WILL offend/annoy/bore/completely miss someone in a group with a joke, no matter how innocent or non-descript it is. 

My own conclusion is that when you tell a joke, you're juggling nitroglycerine. Maybe you get away with it. Maybe. But it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

That's why Powerpoint exists. If you can read out loud and point (and point powerfully, without accidentally gouging out someone's eye nearby), you a-ok...


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

Juan M said:


> Follow any methods? Try to improvise? Feel anxious? feel confident?
> 
> Im very curious about how the NTs handle public speaking, extroverts over introverts, introverts over extroverts or doesnt matter?, did you need some experience at this or you had a natural ability?, do you like to "plan your arguments" or improvise over the idea that you know?.
> 
> ...


I used to be afraid of it, but once I got to the stage I got addicted to the attention... feels good 

The quality of the presentation depends on how well I know the topic, and if I know it well I don't feel any anxiety. I can't speak too well unless I move atleast a little, I prefer an open ended approach, I use very little words on the slides and makes stuff on the fly else I mess it up... too much planning screws things up


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Juan M said:


> NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?


My personal route to doing well in public speaking is to either (1) write my entire speech ahead of time and memorize/read it or (2) know my subject matter SO well that I don't need to memorize anything -- and either just have an index card with the main outline on it OR do Q&A with the audience.

My favorite of them all is Q&A... IF it's a topic I know thoroughly. I am able to spend my energy trying to be in sync with the crowd, feel what vibes I get, and change my presentation as I go based on the feedback I'm picking up. I was surprised I enjoyed Q&A as much as I had, the times I've done it. I'm good at explaining things on a layperson's level (heck, that's kind of my professional job too), but I have to know the subject matter well.

I really don't like having to preplan every minute detail of presentations and then having to stick to it; it also creates a lot of pressure.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Follow any methods*?

yes, keep it moving and interesting. Dont loose your audience, or else you are a gonner
*
Try to improvise?* 
a bit, as long as you dont loose sight of why you are speaking, eg the goal. 

*Feel anxious?*
never
* feel confident?*

always. I love public speaking. 

*Im very curious about how the NTs handle public speaking, extroverts over introverts, introverts over extroverts or doesnt matter?, did you need some experience at this or you had a natural ability?, do you like to "plan your arguments" or improvise over the idea that you kn*ow?.

natural ability. Combination of prep and improv. Public Speaking is an art, not a science 


*Which is your path to make a good presentation?, *

prep, and enjoying what you do. Audiences are remarkably observant, and will pick up on nonverbal cues. So smile

i have a lot of questions lol, but the primary question is:

* NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?*

Great at it. It just comes naturally. I am just a talker, and love interacting with people


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm the numero uno, the supreme, the most talented speaker EVER. 

I hate manuscripts, so everything is pretty much improvised. 
I know what I'm talking about, I'll just map out HOW to talk about it.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Juan M said:


> NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?


Bad...sheer terror causes me to lose all ability to think. I find I start making total bullshit up because I can't recall anything but I'm supposed to be talking. I gave a book report in front of class in 8th grade about Treasure Island and just started making TOTAL bullshit up because I couldn't think straight, and still got an A. Something like:

...he went back to the ship and couldn't find his favorite gun. He looked for hours...and hours...and hours...and then ended up actually going back to the island and, um, there were these three bad guys...and one of them fell in a pit with a tiger (Swiss Family Robinson reference) and the ship started to sink but his girlfriend was out of fairy dust (Peter Pan)...bullshit...bullshit...bullshit.

It was total bullshit...my brain was mush...and I got an A. Too bad college wasn't that easy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

*NT are you good or bad at public speaking? Why?*

I'm generally a better public speaker than I am in everyday conversation.

*Which is your path to make a good presentation?
*
I thoroughly prepare, learning everything I can about the subject, until information bleeds from my lobes.

I make note-cards and power-point slides, so I don't forget or go off topic.

Usually I do presentations on topics I find interesting, so I have passion behind my speech.

I read the speech out loud (at home) before I present it.

And I don't take myself seriously. I make plenty of jokes and give vivid examples of what I'm talking about.

*Follow any methods? Try to improvise? Feel anxious? feel confident?*

The best way to improve is to give speeches. 

I had to take a public speaking class in college, where we gave all sorts of talks every morning, and I've had other writing classes where we read our works to the class each week. I've never been too worried about talking to a classroom. sometimes, I'm excited, but after a while, I focus on what needs to be done.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm very good at public speaking. It seems a lot of INTP's are. It seems to me this is one of the easiest ways to access our Fe. I have noticed Fe-users, apparently even if the Fe is inferior, tend to be better and more charismatic speakers than Fi users. (I'm just generalizing here obviously). Makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Are you kidding me? I kick ASS at public speaking! I love it! It's even give me a satisfactory adrenaline rush. I'm usually confident, and almost always improvise. Planning is what gets me in trouble, because I can never remember what I planned to say in the first place -_- So improv is a must. And then I throw in some lame, spur of the moment jokes to keep my crown entertained.
> 
> What were your other questions?


This in a nutshell...well except for that part about keeping the "crown" entertained...but I'm good at keeping the "crowd" entertained lol :wink:



redmanXNTP said:


> I'm very good at it. Always have been. I've also consciously (and even unconsciously) developed these skills.
> 
> The reasons are:
> 
> ...


I need to work on the two bolded points but other than that I'm about the same as you :happy:


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to be very comfortable with the subject but if that requirement is met, I'm decent. Same goes with playing an instrument in front of people. I won't play guitar or sing in front of people but give me a trombone and I'll play on a street corner for tips or in a concert hall with a few thousand people in it.


----------

